# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met zorgverzekeraars in Nederland >  Ervaringen met zorgverzekeringen van Agis zorgverzekeringen

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Hier vind je ervaringen met de zorgverzekeringen van Agis zorgverzekeringen.


Bezoek de website van Agis zorgverzekeringen


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Agis zorgverzekeringen.*

----------


## annemedi

Weinig Agis ervaringen overal (zoals: http://bankreview.nl/agis-zorgverzekeringen-ervaringen/ ) ik neem aan dat dat een goed teken is... Of zijn hier mensen die een ervaring met Agis hebben?

----------


## Kroes80

Ik zit bij Agis. Ben wel tevreden. Ze zijn niet het goedkoopste, maar de service is goed. Heb eigenlijk geen problemen gehad.

----------

